

Ask HN: Help us sell servers to raise money for our startup. (Radisys and Dell) - lyime

So I have an opportunity to sell some servers and help fund our startup. These servers belong to a startup (out of business now). 
We are running low on cash for our startup (Mugasha) and this is a good opportunity.<p>I am having trouble trying to find ways to sell the Radisys setup. Its a few years old (generation) but its in new condition. 
Do you have any ideas or pointers on who I can approach to sell this system?<p>The dell ones should be easier to sell.<p>Dell 2850, 2.8GHz, 4GB RAM, 700 GB HD - $995
Dell 2850, 2.8GHz, 4GB RAM, 600 GB HD - $950
Dell 2850, 2.8GHz, 4GB RAM, 200 GB HD - $800
Dell 2850, 2.8GHz, 8GB RAM, 200 GB HD - $1050
Dell 2850, 2.8GHz, 10GB RAM,700 GB HD - $1100
Dell 2850, 3.8GHz, 4GB RAM, 200 GB HD - $825<p>I have several UPSs (all heavy duty) available as well.<p>The carrier-grade servers were priced for sale per the schedule below:<p>2x  Radisys ATCA-6000 Shelf Units
(http://www.radisys.com/products/datasheet_page.cfm?productdatasheetsid=1368)
    (12U W/ 14 Slots)        
 - unit retail price: $8,755
 - unit asking price: $3,500<p>4x  ATCA-2100 Shelf Manager (2 per shelf)
(http://www.radisys.com/products/datasheet_page.cfm?productdatasheetsid=1365)
    Control Module (28 Port) 
 - unit retail price: $4,321
 - unit asking price: $1,720<p>24x Blank Fillers<p>4x  Shelf Peripheral Module &#38; Power Supply           
 - unit retail price: $750
 - unit asking price: $300<p>8x  ATCA -4000 Processor Blades
(http://www.radisys.com/products/datasheet_page.cfm?productdatasheetsid=1367)
    8GB RAM
    30GB HD                  
 - unit retail price: $3,800
 - unit asking price: $1,500<p>4x  ATCA-4000 Processor Blades
(http://www.radisys.com/products/datasheet_page.cfm?productdatasheetsid=1367)
      4GB RAM
      30GB HD                  
 - unit retail price: $2,900
 - unit asking price: $1,160<p>FYI - The Radisys chassis and blades are pretty heavy (takes two people to
lift them), so shipping/handling is a challenge.
These are located in the bay area, so some one in the bay would be ideal.<p>Let me know if you can help or if you have any questions.
======
schizoidboy
I asked a similar question about a week ago, and the responses I got were:

1) "I think because of [cloud computing and the recession], server hardware
isn't worth what you think it is. Go lower." 2) Use traditional channels such
as eBay, Craigslist, etc. 3) A few people that were interested provided their
direct email addresses.

In the past 2 weeks, I've sold 3 servers (combination of Craigslist and eBay).
The prices weren't horrible, but what surprised me was how small the demand
was (i.e. number of inquiries and bids, respectively).

One interesting idea I heard recently from a friend of mine who runs a startup
in NYC is to post the servers on SF Craigslist.

Otherwise, I've been sticking to Craigslist. There are no fees, and I seem to
get similar demand volumes as eBay. My strategy has been to post an item on
Craigslist at price X and lower the price by 1/4 after every 7 days (the
default post expiration on Craigslist).

Good luck.

~~~
lyime
Thanks for your response :)

------
JimmyL
Mugasha is great, for the record. Here's hoping you find some money, keep it
going, and get a full launch.

------
jusob
All the <http://www.radisys.com/..>. links give a 404

------
gradish
we are looking for a new backup storage and internal server setup for a video
production company. If this is still available please write to
tomer@millennialproductions.com

